# Cool Video!



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## tweinke (Dec 12, 2016)

Wow!!!


----------



## Tony Wells (Dec 12, 2016)

Great summertime jobs!


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 13, 2016)

Thanks for posting. Looks like a place you would really have to pay attention. Mike


----------



## chips&more (Dec 13, 2016)

Pretty impressive! Looks like that’s a factory over in Sweden? I thought they only made watches? Or maybe this is how they make their watch parts.


----------



## JimDawson (Dec 16, 2016)

And on the other end of the spectrum:


----------



## talvare (Dec 16, 2016)

It's amazing to see what those Chinese guys produce with the equipment they have to work with.

Ted


----------



## eugene13 (Dec 16, 2016)

I am totally impressed with both video's


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 17, 2016)

there is no way i'd be on the Chinese iron gang, that rig looks like it could come down at any moment 

it doesn't look like their efforts are very efficient either


----------



## talvare (Dec 17, 2016)

Ulma Doctor said:


> there is no way i'd be on the Chinese iron gang, that rig looks like it could come down at any moment



And, I'm suspecting they've never heard of OSHA !

Ted


----------



## f350ca (Dec 17, 2016)

Im most impressed with the second one. bet the cost per unit is a lot lower.

Greg


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 24, 2016)

Here is another video i thought was impressive


----------



## Firestopper (Dec 24, 2016)

Neat videos guys, thanx for sharing.


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 25, 2016)

All of the videos were cool, but as already mentioned, I don't think I would want to be part of that Chinese crew.


----------



## brino (Dec 25, 2016)

That outside crew must be totally deaf.
I was at least glad to see the guy with the lift/drop button is under the derrick with them, and so can at least see where everyone is.
Wow!

-brino


----------

